# Ahrensburg Dirt Park



## dirt8821 (13. Juli 2008)

hi ich hab in internet was über den Ahrensburg Dirt Park gefunden ich wollte jetzt wissen wie man da hinn kommt und ob es den park  noch gibt weil die informationen waren von 2007


----------



## herrderringel (13. Juli 2008)

guck ma hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=294927

ansonsten mal googeln: ahrensburg gartenholz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athmer (11. Mai 2011)

moin moin!
bin letzten sonntag ahrensburg/gartenholz gewesen um paar runden zu drehen, doch der erste blick zum dirtpark und auch der zweite blick war sehr erschreckend...
hier mal aktuelle fotos


----------



## Athmer (11. Mai 2011)

und so sah er mal aus


----------



## Andreas5000 (12. Mai 2011)

Moin,
ich war vor ein paar Tagen auch da und war ein bisschen verwundert wie es dort aussieht! Scheint sich keiner mehr drum zu kümmern! Schade eigentlich! 

Falls es noch Leute geben sollte die Lust haben alles mal wieder ein bisschen aufzufrischen könnt ihr mir gerne bescheid sagen! Ich würde sofort mithelfen!

Cheers


----------



## FabOst (13. Mai 2011)

es wird manchmal noch von ein par bmxérn befahren , jedoch wäre ich auch dabei mal wieder mit ein par dirtfahren etwas daran zu machen


----------



## Andreas5000 (16. Mai 2011)

Ich werde nachher mal mit na Schaufel hin und was machen! Ich hab nämlich Bock!


----------

